# Food Safety News Fri 1/3/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jan 3, 2020)

Food Safety News
Fri 1/3/2020 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Coming in 2020: Europe and Asia*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 03, 2020 12:05 am commentary While people reading this may not be able to agree whether 2020 is the start of a new decade or end of the last one like many on social media, I am sure we can agree to focus on food safety. Whatever year it is we will have annual reports like the EU figures...  Continue Reading


* CSPI seeks to expand efforts — apply now to join their food safety team*
By Guest Contributor on Jan 03, 2020 12:03 am Opinion Everyone who works in food safety is, in some way, working for the consumer. Public health officials, researchers, educators, and members of the food industry each have an important role to play in keeping our food safe. But there is something rare and powerful about being able to sit down at the table with...  Continue Reading


* Raw milk risks, Salmonella and Listeria discussed in EU; high contamination levels revealed*
By News Desk on Jan 03, 2020 12:01 am Pathogens in raw milk, Salmonella and Listeria monocytogenes were discussed at the annual meeting of a European microbial risk assessment network. A total of 25 European Union countries as well as Switzerland and Norway are members of the network. The next meeting is in May 2020 in Parma. Results from studies on raw milk quality...  Continue Reading


* FiveStar Gourmet Foods recalls MiniMeal2Go-ProteinPack and MiniMeal2Go- AvocadoToast*
By News Desk on Jan 02, 2020 08:25 pm FiveStar Gourmet Foods is recalling two fresh produce snack products, MiniMeal2Go-ProteinPack and MiniMeal2Go- AvocadoToast due to possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination. The products were distributed Meijer supermarkets in Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky, Ohio, Michigan and Wisconsin. The company recall says that it is initiating the recall because “Almark Foods may have supplied single-serve prepackaged Hard Boiled Eggs...  Continue Reading


* State test results prompt company to recall string cheese for Listeria risk*
By News Desk on Jan 02, 2020 06:03 pm A Florida company is recalling string cheese after state officials reported positive test results for contamination with Listeria monocytogenes. Limena LLC of Palm Springs, FL, reported shipping the implicated cheese to retail stores and direct to consumers through mail orders, according to a recall notice posted by the Food and Drug Administration. “The production of...  Continue Reading



* Meijer recalls diced eggs used in salad bars*
By News Desk on Jan 02, 2020 05:33 pm Meijer is recalling frozen hard boiled egg products used on salad bars at two stores because of possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination. The stores with the salad bars are located in Grand Rapid, MI. The company recall says that it is initiating the recall “in conjunction with Almark Foods.” The Almark egg facility has been confirmed...  Continue Reading


* Victim count in outbreak linked to freshcut fruit rockets to almost 100*
By Coral Beach on Jan 02, 2020 03:19 pm In less than a month, the patient count in a Salmonella outbreak linked to pre-cut fruit sold by Tailor Cut Produce has jumped from 11 people to 96 people across 11 states. Some of the additional 85 illnesses were suspected when federal officials posted a notice on Dec. 11, 2019, but those had not been...  Continue Reading


----------

